# Ghost shrimp



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

I have 6 ghost shrimp, what are the chances that they will have babies? How many babies do they have?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Depends on what type you may have. Some will require salt water for the larvae to develope. Others can stay in freshwater. Chances are you won't know what species you have as most of the LFSs don't know either.


----------



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

When I first had a tank it was the metal rim kind which should tell you about how long ago that was. Got back into tanks two years ago. But the first tank had 
some salt(instant ocean) in it. I would keep it at half of what brackish water is supposed to be as I then lived in New Orleans La. and brackish water was all
around me. There are gobies and nickle sized crabs and pencil fish all that seem to be brackish water kinds which I had in my tank that lived because I
kept it at that 25%salinity. Actually I vaguely remember it reading 15% but I've forgotten even just what that device looks like which you measure that/w.
So don't go by that 15% figure because it's a very old/very vague memory. I'm saying this because Ghost shrimp are listed as brackish water shrimp.
Perhaps there are several kinds so consider that also/w this info. I had babies from ghost shrimp occasionally but I had fish in there and though an aria
of dense vegetation was there it seldom had many to live long. Other than Discus and some Tetra's most fish would get along/w a small amount of salt
in there and it may be all it takes to promote babies from the ghost shrimp.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Don't forget Cory catfish. I've heard that they are very sensitive when it comes to salt.

I have Ghost shrimp from a LFS that do fine in fresh water. I have baby shrimp all over the place. So I guess it's just depends on what you get.

DLH


----------

